# changing a hedgehog's name?



## tabs (May 18, 2011)

I am doing lots of research ahead of adopting a 2 year old hedgehog in a few weeks time and I have one frivolous question I can't find the answer to - how many of you have got a named hedgehog and then changed his/her name? I'm not sure if hedgehogs usually know their names? I won't be changing it if she knows her name because that'd just cause unnecessary confusion! My daughter is dying to name the hedgehog "Sophia" :roll:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

A lot of us change their hedgie's names. I find that we all see their personalities differently so often 'see' a name that would suit them more.

Snarf was formerly known as Pocket...not a bad name...we waited until he was home with us before we decided so we could be sure the name suited him.

Don't even get me started on changing/not changing Pesto's name. :roll:

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=11180


----------



## tabs (May 18, 2011)

Thanks so much MissC - makes sense to see what their personality is like  Must read the story of your Pesto - looks like quite a tale!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Normally I don't change names but it depends on the circumstances hedgie was living in prior to coming here. One that has been in a good home I won't change the name, even if I hate the name. One from questionable or bad circumstances I wait to see how hedgie reacts to his/her name. One name I did change was a beautiful big gal named Sonic. I couldn't let her go through life with the name Sonic. :lol: She became Sonia.


----------



## tabs (May 18, 2011)

Thanks Nancy, I'll wait til I get her and see what the story is then - if she knows her name then perhaps we'd better not change it. She does seem to be coming from a pretty good home.


----------



## tabs (May 18, 2011)

Lol at Sonic becoming Sonia :lol:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

I thought Snarf's former name was Little Rotter.  

I think my Nara thinks her name is "Ouch".

I actually think it's more of your tone of voice than what you are saying.

Good Luck!

Donna


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc's name changes daily, depending on what he's done that particular day. If he's good, he's "Herc". I also call him Stinker, Poopy Boots, Pooh Bear, Little Man, Cranky Pants, Daddy's Boy, or a variety of behaviour-depending names. :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

hercsmom said:


> Herc's name changes daily, depending on what he's done that particular day. If he's good, he's "Herc". I also call him Stinker, Poopy Boots, Pooh Bear, Little Man, Cranky Pants, Daddy's Boy, or a variety of behaviour-depending names. :lol:


 :lol: I do that too! Holly becomes Hufflepuff, Holly berry, and Princess poopy.


----------



## tabs (May 18, 2011)

Sounds a bit like me and my toddler and with her it's the tone of voice that's important too :roll:


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

I almost always change the name. My mom hedgi was Dottie when I got her and all I could think of was a dalmation dog lol. So she became Leenka. I called a woman when I was at work, that was her name, and I loved it so I stole it. :lol: :lol:


----------

